#    71   8.3

## 2007

7.7  8.3  01.01.14  .
     60  2014    (  )  1   .  "      ".  60  .

        71?    2013 ,      2014.     .  :Frown: 
   1 31.12.13  "      ",     .    .  :Frown:

----------


## 2007

.       2013 ,   2014.
      .       69.02.2  69.02.3    ,   2014    .

----------

> 7.7  8.3  01.01.14  .
>      60  2014    (  )  1   .  "      ".  60  .
>         71? 
>    1 31.12.13  "      ",     .    .


    ?  1 8.3   -    -  31.12.13 (..      ) -  , 2 ,       .    ,      ,      .    ,     =.    ,    ,        -.

----------

> 69.02.2  69.02.3    ,   2014    .


     .   ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=511689

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,        -.


 ,   .    ,    ,        .





> .


      (, 4-).      .     2014     .      ,    2014  .

----------

> 7.7  8.3  01.01.14  .


  ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?     ?


.
 ,     ,     71

----------

*2007*,     ,  10,41       (    )     ..   71        .            ..

----------


## 2007

> ,  10,41      (    )     ..   71        .            ..


 -,   ))
    71        ().       .     (   ).      . "  -       ".       -       .

----------

*2007*,                :Big Grin:

----------


## 2007

)))
           .
  :  01.01.14   71 .
 2014   .     ,   1   .   (  )   2013.
,  31.12.13  01.01.14    50-71  71-50   .    .       .

----------

> :  01.01.14   71 .
>  2014   .     ,   1   .   (  )   2013.


    71 -    .           ?

----------


## 2007

> 71 -


         . ,   ,     2013     .   .   , ,  .

----------


## 2007

> ?


       .
 ,      2013        ,     . 1  ,     71 -    .

----------

..

----------

